# Ston-loc's 2016 outdoor adventures



## ston-loc (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey guys and gals. Been off here for a while since losing log in info. Heard a few of ya missed me  
Just a quick start to a journal that I'll add more as the season goes. Planned to start later, and downsize this year. Wound up starting earlier, and have way more than I planned to keep around.

The lineup this year is Apollo13, iCookies, CaliO, Grail C99, DJ Short Blueberry, Triangle Kush, Sour Tangie, Black Lime Reserve, Buckeye Glue, and for the high CBD strains Cannatonic and Harlequin 

More to come. Peace out :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2016)

:48::dancing::clap::cool2::headbang::welcome::heart:  Yes you have been missed...
TC BUD, look Ston~   

You and i are truly related. starting earlier and have more... Thanks for coming home Ston~ we appreciate it.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 6, 2016)

Buckeye Glue is gonna be a beast once flower stretch hits :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2016)

Those look HUGE and beautiful. Wow, you seemed to up your game even from last year.. I think your winning. lol Are you starting to see changes to suggest bloom is starting soon?

What size pot are those Ston?  Thank you for starting a grow log, i love your stuff.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks Rose. Those pots are 15 gallon smart pots. Really so much bigger than I planned, lol. 
All the cloned flipped early, and are all reveging now. Was trying to remember. I think late July will start flipping for reals.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey Ston, good to see you here again. The girls are beautiful.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks hush puppy :48: Business as usual over here. Looks like the BUckeye Glue takes after her buckeye purple and has started to flower early on her own. Days getting shorter and she's been sexually mature for a while, looks like we're going to have a nice staggered harvest. Her growth def takes after the gorilla glue in her. Anxiously waiting to see if the purple in her comes out. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2016)

I have those seeds so I am watching Ston~ i am growing Mels BP now. Mel says she really does finish the middle of Sept, in the Appalachians, which is a lot like here, weather wise.  Mine haven't started flowering yet, but you are way ahead of me..  Happy for ya Ston!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Rose! Yeah the BEP started flower and finished weeks before everything else last year.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice job Ston,,very pretty plants.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 11, 2016)

Triangle kush sticky and stinky in reveg mode :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2016)

Harlequin straight flexin :48: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2016)

Aren't you a bit of a show off there Ston~?  I have to go measure something.. LOL.. I am happier for you than you are... mojo for a continued great summer of 16 grow.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2016)

So glad you  put up a journal. Your grow looks spectacular. I forget how south you are, but dang, you flowering so early has me jealous. My girls are just starting to stretch and not a pistol or triclone in sight.

We started earlier too, had them out first part of May. The weather cooperated and you sure can see the results. I may actually have a two pound plant this year! 

Am subscribing and will be keeping a close eye on you Ston. Thanks for putting up the journal.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey TC! Good to see you. Your garden is looking great also! About 37' parallel, so like 4 hours south. The clones triggered early, but they're all back in veg stretching now. The only one that looks to be starting flower is the buckeye glue from seed. It's mom buckeye purple started flowering around this time last year outside also. Was nice cause she finished earlier than everything else also. The plan was to downsize this year, and what a joke that has turned out to be. This is looking like it'll be my biggest year yet. The early flower, now reveg has it sticky and stinky already out there. It's pretty nice having my therapy chair back 

Not trying to show off Rose, just sharing with ya'll. Looks like 15 gallon smart pots were not the best idea in retrospect with starting so early :lol: 

Happy Friday everyone :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2016)

I remember the purple girl from last year, how did she smoke? We had most of ours try to go into flower this year too. Only one got very far into it before they turned back. And that one, boy is it bushy.

Think your meditation chair is awesome. Looks like the place to be.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2016)

The buckeye purple is some knock out smoke. Honestly the heaviest indica I've grown. Like smoke a bowl and wake up on the couch at 3 am passed the hell out. Still have a decent amount. Rarely touch it unless it's bedtime smoke. Way more of a sativa leaning strain smoker. She sure is one of the prettiest I've done though 

Here's one of her from last season :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2016)

And another. She was a super small, slow vegging plant. But for her size she produced a decent yield. The buckeye glue this year definitely takes after the gg4 for the crazy growth. Hoping a purple will come through in flower. We'll see 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2016)

Ston, those are beautiful shots, thanks for taking them, i have a pretty nice BP and have never had the pleasure of smoking it. Mel did say it was 90 % indica..looking forward to that. Ston~ when i called you a show off, it was because you are beating me in a make believe race..Ha. Big praise indeed for you. Love your grow and you. Now i am excited about the BP. Thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2016)

Dang Little Brother,,,awesome plants.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the pics and smoke report on her. Having an early finisher is something I always have sought. Size matters too though. The AlienOG I'm growing again looks like two different phenos, we will see the shorter more indica variety finish first here I imagine. Dang that Buckeye is pretty.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks WH, Rose and TC. 

I have seen documented huge buckeye purps that they vegged forever. So I imagine starting super early you could probably get a big plant. But the two I did stay small and stalky. Both yielded like 4+ zips for only bein a few feet tall. But that's nothing compared to the 5,6,7 footers that were started at the same time. But the pros are the early flower and early finish. Didn't lose anything off her do to fall weather. I'm hoping that some of the Buckeye purple shines through in this buckeye glue cross, cause she is already a pretty big girl, and starting to flower early like the BEP. 

Hope everyone enjoys their beautiful Saturday :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2016)

She looks nice Ston.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 17, 2016)

Cannatonic is the biggest in the yard. Growing an inch a day, literally. Measured 3 inches 3 days ago. Sunday fun day :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 19, 2016)

Group shot hitting sleepy time sun down 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2016)

Has it been hot there ston?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 19, 2016)

Been warm. 70-90. Supposed to get even hotter this weekend


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2016)

Black Lime Reserve blowing up too. At fence line just barely hitting stretch :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice,,but better watch those Flamingos they were eating the leaves. Lol


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 23, 2016)

Getting to the fun part. Grail C99 starting to get sticky 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 1, 2016)

The girls in the ground are organic, just there for a size reference of the Cannatonic trunk :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2016)

Cannatonic reaching for the sky :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 19, 2016)

Who likes purps?  Buckeye Glue 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh Ston!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2016)

Namaste :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2016)

namaste my buttocks.  LOL I try so hard not to covet your grow. I am a lousy friend. You are so far ahead of mine, i weep. 

Kidding. Namaste dood.  Love your grow!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2016)

Purps :bong: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2016)

ston-loc said:


> Purps :bong:



Oh boi oh boi.  They all look so gorgeous!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Oh boi oh boi.  They all look so gorgeous!



Thanks man


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 24, 2016)

Grail C99 :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2016)

OH my gosh, look at those cloudy trichomes.. How did you get that to bloom so early Ston?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2016)

Nature. She was one of the early bloomers. Bulking up. Still some more time, but she is definitely flexing :48:

*edit* this is Cali O, but her and Grail are neck and neck 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2016)

Spectacular!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 27, 2016)

Grail Cinderella99 :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2016)

It's got trichomes and everything!  Very pretty. I am practicing not being jealous.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 30, 2016)

Buckeye Glue coming right along  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 30, 2016)

august and almost ready. i wanna live near u.. which state bud??   sorry i dont remember..      wicked jealous!!!..    od grow for me in spring!!!!!!!  NICE JOB!!  i grew out some holy grail#69 and holy grail kush. both were very stinky nice.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 30, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> august and almost ready. i wanna live near u.. which state bud??   sorry i dont remember..      wicked jealous!!!..    od grow for me in spring!!!!!!!  NICE JOB!!  i grew out some holy grail#69 and holy grail kush. both were very stinky nice.



Northern Cali dude. This was one of a few that started flowering way early on their own for some reason. I'm not complaining :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 1, 2016)

Pretty sure this Cannatonic is going to be a heavy producer.. Total peppery smell to her already, so good signs for high cbd  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh wow..that is amazing. Looking heavy around your place.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2016)

Looking Steller there Ston!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice my friend.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you guys and gals! :48: Gonna get to work tomorrow getting the hoop house frame built. At least get somewhat prepared if we get rain in the forecast. Fingers crossed it doesn't come until after harvest


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2016)

Fingers crossed Ston~  This last month is always a  nail biter.  Mojo for good weather.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 5, 2016)

Here's what Cali O is currently looking like :48:  I'd think it's safe to say she's enjoying the California sunshine   

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stinkyelements (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice pics, those buds are looking sweet


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 6, 2016)

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 7, 2016)

So beautiful. You look like you have trichs on trichs. Is it getting cooler there? Overnight cooler?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope. Been warm. The purples and pink fades are in the phenotype. Def getting fun! Gotta step it up and get ready in case rain comes. Get the frame built at least.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 8, 2016)

This one is the only one out of the 12 that are fading purple and pink


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2016)

Fun fun fun  this is the Cali O. But seems everyone is starting to put on weight :aok: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh so lovely Ston... wonderful job.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks Rose! Already lining up a few helpers for harvest. Should be starting on the earliest ones pretty soon. Morning inspections and just dug out three of the damn caterpillars right off the top of three colas. Grr,,, now it's def go time to stay on top of the inspections if those jerks are showing up. They were small and newly hatched so not too much damage yet.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2016)

Buckeye Glue :bong: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 10, 2016)

BeG looks good outdoors, she did similar for me indoors, gooey with light pinks and lavenders, smoked well too. Everything looks great ston....stay away rain ....


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2016)

Cheers brotha!!! :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2016)

looking good ston..........


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks guys! 

Purps :48: Macro buckeye glue shot 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2016)

Ooooooo.....

You have FAT buds. Mine are just starting to fatten up.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks TC! Yup, everyone seems to be putting on weight. A few of the earliest ones are about ready to come down even. We'll be starting here soon enough


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2016)

Bulking up :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2016)

And harvest of the earliest has begun 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2016)

bring it on ston


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2016)

We use Pam to lube our scissors after burning off the sticky ends. Works real nice keeping the scissors sliding through the leaf. Spray on, wipe off. 

I go through a box of gloves a year too. Used to save and freeze, then peel off the finger ends. Don't do that any more.

Happy for you Ston, your work has begun. Cheers!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2016)

Haha, thanks OS! :48:

Yup TC, have more than enough, don't save the glove hash like I used to either :lol: The work has def begun. Pretty staggered so we'll have breaks at least. Thanks for popping in! Mojo for the finish my friend, to you and mr TC :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2016)

Watching with delight Ston~


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks mama


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh baby :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Sep 20, 2016)

Amazing work my friend everything is looking beautiful


----------



## Kraven (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice work bro, she sure frosted up well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2016)

beautiful buckeye purple, ston. we are smoking that in the fogey household also. it is potent enough that we are still smoking our popcorn from the harvest from march and have yet to really try the nice buds.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey old fogey, thanks for popping in. It's actually a buckeye purple x gorilla glue 4 cross this year. Way more size to her than the buckeye purple I grew last year.  Yesterday pulled a handful of caterpillars, and cut a few colas down removing the first budrot. The main colas are super dense. Literally as wide as a football where I dug and found the rot. Think I'm going to start to pull her down today. The odd part is only half the plant is purple. The rest has a pink hue to it. But still frosty green. Here's one of the tops I salvaged yesterday :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2016)

i have a super buckeye(a cross between buckeye purple and super skunk that was a freebee from mel) growing outside. now where near as mature as your plant(s). i figure i have 2-3 weeks left. one branch on this plant though looks like a different plant altogether. it flowered later and looks more indica than the rest of the plant. i am sure that gg4 cross will be something to behold. enjoy and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 21, 2016)

Getting mine before the caterpillars and rot take em 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 21, 2016)

And a close up of her 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

Niiice  Interesting pink colors.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2016)

That looks dense enough that you could use it as a hammer


----------



## Kraven (Sep 21, 2016)

Dude thats just insane man !:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2016)

It's all pink on the inside  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2016)

that is one purdy flower there


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 23, 2016)

She is sexy man, love the colors on her!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2016)

Setting em up, knocking em down. Cali O is a big chunky girl 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 25, 2016)

Fosure....


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2016)

Love this time of year. I got nothing on you this year. My girls are the same ol same ol. That Buckeye is stunning! Posted some pics up on my thread, nothing compares to what you got going there. We are starting Oct. 8-10. I think I can keep Mr. TC in check till then.  We have not seen bud rot or caterpillars yet though.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for popping in TC. Caterpillars budrot and powdery mildew are all the current enemy. Best of luck keeping a clean harvest. We have things under control at the moment. 
Glad things seem to be ready early this year. Still tons to do that will be for the next month as they're ready. Cannatonic pushing on. Letting her bulk as much as possible. She sure has some really pretty fade to her :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 26, 2016)

She sure does, beautiful fall colors on a back drop of epic bud....very nice sir....very nice indeed :aok:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks brotha! :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2016)

Such pretty flowers. Very pretty coloring.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2016)

First taste test of some dried but uncured buckeye glue for the wake and bake this morning. :bong: two thumbs up :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2016)

Almost there :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks old fogey :48: that horizontal support is about 5 1/2'-6' high


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2016)

You tearing it down yet? She looks awesome.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 1, 2016)

tcbud said:


> You tearing it down yet? She looks awesome.



Currently got about half of her down... baked AF too. Got my friends stupid high today. Good times :48: 

View attachment IMG_7318.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Oct 2, 2016)

Dude, she looks epic lit up like that...kinda like a monument to this years "smaller" OD


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 2, 2016)

Woke up to see humboldt got rain. Homie half hour north texted he got hit, as I sit outside watching the clouds move south. Hit my buddy up 15 mins north to scout and message if it hits his house. He did, so the canopy plastic went up. Sitting out back watching the grey skies just miss us so far. We might just get lucky... 

For reals Kraven,,, everyone around here is totally hassling me about the way I downsize :bong:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2016)

Been raining/misting here in massachewie for close to a week. I put a cabana type of thing over my plant to keep her drier. I hope I am not screwed. Spoda clear up Tues-Fri but a chance of rain between now and Tuesday. She wasn't growing much under the canopy and I am away working so I removed the canopy. Prolly not a good idea in hind sight...


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 3, 2016)

Raining off and on all morning. Glad we got the cover up. The battle continues...

Icookies is just a teensie bit sticky :stoned: 

View attachment IMG_7362.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Oct 4, 2016)

Stone  all I have to say is that's love right there my friend


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2016)

That looks darn near water proof with all those trichs!


----------



## Kraven (Oct 4, 2016)

Yup....candy coated and looks like Krippy to me


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2016)

Next up sour tangie :stoned: 

View attachment IMG_7381.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 5, 2016)

We got rain here also, two days worth. Did not cover them this year they were tied well and we only lost a couple very small branches. They are dry and happy today. I'm starting tomorrow with some trimming.

Looking like a fun harvest there stone. Bud dragon excellent.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey, good to see you TC! :48: Yup yup, we're getting there. Surprisingly early finish with a bunch of them this year. Still three left to finish up. Gonna probably start the next one tomorrow.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 5, 2016)

And you're braver than me. Rain and rot scares the hell outta me with how much we've lost in past seasons. Mojo through the finish :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2016)

Mojo for your finish Ston~  Looking like bud of the month stuff up there.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2016)

Icookies few days dried :48: 

View attachment IMG_7418.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes sir, sure looks good bro. Got some in the bowl right now myself


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2016)

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2016)

love me an I cookie joint......... one of the best joints you'll ever smoke.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 8, 2016)

Cant argue with that fosure.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 21, 2016)

Work work work :48: 

View attachment IMG_7583.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Oct 21, 2016)

How did you like the ICookies ston ?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 21, 2016)

It was killer Kraven! Really nice chill on the couch stoned all evening. Grail on the other hand had my eyeballs bouncing out of my head racey until it leveled out after three or so hours hahaha! Good times! TGIF ya'll :48:


----------



## Kraven (Oct 21, 2016)

Great to hear, sounds like all went well, have you tried the BLR yet....is it worth all the hype? I have a source for the cut, just waiting to hear your thoughts?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 21, 2016)

She came in heavy. Smells like basil. And really sticky. Just getting her into the burping stage and have yet to test the high. I'll keep ya posted brotha.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Ston- I wanted to tell you i had no bud worm this year, i think the thrip ate them...kidding.. must have been the spinoside.

I still have a bunch of i cookies from last year... it is a good one.  Congrats on another great grow my eson.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks ma! :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 29, 2016)

Dry trimming for days :stoned: 

View attachment IMG_7665.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2016)

Do you hate dry trimming?  looking good kid. Enjoy your harvest...how is your lumbar sprain/strain doing?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 29, 2016)

Actually digging the way we're doing this year. Took all the fans and garbage off wet. Hung dry. Bucket dried, burped them daily, until now time to break down of stems and final trim dry. Buds are a lot frostier and less molested, not losing all that good stuff to finger hash. Plus dry trimming on the couch, baked, watching movies is pretty fun too. Back is doing better. Not 100%, but def improving. Thanks for caring Rose :48:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2016)

ston-loc said:


> Work work work :48:



Glad to hear your back is better. Love a pic of a finished tray of trimmed green. Hope your baked self is already planning next year as you sit and trim. Great journal here Ston, glad you put it up.


I'd clink glasses with you and say Cheers! If I could. Happy Holidaze!


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey thanks TC! Right back atcha :aok: You and mr TC should cruise down for the emerald cup in December. Then we can cheers propper in person :48: 

Not a tray, but some Cali O all dry with a month cure and smoking awesome 

View attachment IMG_7757.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 5, 2016)

Here's a buckeye glue nugget. The pinks and purples faded out in the drying process 

View attachment IMG_7759.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2016)

Beautiful Ston~


----------

